# quels formats vidéo pour l'apple TV



## keyser007 (18 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,

je souhaite savoir s'il est possible de lire des vidéos de films à partir de DVD Ripper et Blueray Ripper ou s'il on est obligé de convertir en un format spécifiques ou passer par itunes?

Merci 


Julien


----------



## Rem64 (19 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,

Ca dépend... de ce que tu veux faire!

Si tu as l'intention d'utiliser ton apple TV sans la jailbreaker, alors tu es obligé de passer par le partage a domicile d'itunes et d'encoder tes DVD ou BD dans les formats gérés par itunes soit : ".mov", ".m4v", ou ".mp4" ou encore le H264 pour la HD. 

Si tu accepte de prendre le risque (somme toute modéré techniquement parlant) de jailbreaker ton Apple TV alors tu auras plus de choix. Tu pourras alors installer des Applications Clients vidéos tels que Plex ou le plus répandu XBMC qui eux gèrent les autres formats notamment les DivX. XBMC est même capable de lire les DVD mis en partage sur le réseau en lui indiquant la vidéo d'amorçage.


----------



## keyser34 (16 Août 2011)

Est ce qu'on peut lire directement les .mkv avec une apple TV 2 jailbreakée ?


----------



## Rem64 (17 Août 2011)

oui avec xbmc (et peut être avec Plex mais à vérifier)!


----------



## keyser34 (18 Août 2011)

Alors ça va me faire réfléchir parce que si ça m'évite de convertir avec handbrake, ça doit être beaucoup plus pratique. D'autant plus que j'ai souvent des problèmes avec les sous-titres...


----------



## App2k (19 Août 2011)

Un conseil si tu veux les convertir utilise le format Apple *.mov compatible à 100% avec l'apple TV, ipod, iphone, ipad... et mac ! et la qualité est superbe. Cependant les fichiers convertis en mov sont assez lourds.

App2k


----------



## pamo (14 Mai 2021)

Bonjour, il y a des videos en .mp4, .mov ou .m4v qui ne sont pas lues par mon appleTV. Le titre apparait bien dans la bibliothèque personnelle mais ne se lance pas. Même en les encodant de nouveau cela ne fonctionne pas. Avez vous eu le même problème?


----------



## pamo (14 Mai 2021)

oups je me rends compte que le sujet a été initié en 2011... et non alimenté depuis


----------



## Bilbo (17 Mai 2021)

pamo a dit:


> oups je me rends compte que le sujet a été initié en 2011... et non alimenté depuis


C'est pas grave.

L'apple TV avale tous les formats vidéo pour peu que tu utilises la bonne application. Pour ma part je fais comme tout le monde : j'utilise Infuse.

À+


----------



## pamo (17 Mai 2021)

Merci pour ta réponse  J'utilise Wondershare qui semble être approprié et fonctionne bien pour 90% de mes videos. Le souci est que certaines videos (donc de ma bibliothèque Apple TV) reformatées pour AppleTV (ce qui donne du .mp4) ne sont pas lues , l'icône de la video est ok et lors de la lecture cette dernière ne se lance pas, même en attendant la fin de la barre de chargement .... Je vais voir si infuse change qqchose.
Bonne journée


----------

